# FR: capacité à / de - préposition



## Medman

When do you use capacite a and capacity de? I have seen both.

Merci d'avance

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## LeMoineau

Exemples : 

Quelle est la capacité de ce réservoir ?  (_Volume)

_Quelle est la capacité *de *l'homme *à *s'adapter ?

Capacité *de *l'homme : _Human capacity
_Capacité *à *s'adapter : adaptability capacity
Capacité (de) *d'*adaptation : adaptability capacity

=> capacité à + Verbe
=> capacité de + Nom

Il y a quelque exception, mais je pense qu'on peut prendre ça comme une règle.

Do you have an exemple ?


----------



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

J'ai déjà posé cette question deux fois, mais j'ai toujours des doutes sur la préposition qui suit le mot "capacité". On m'avait dit une fois que c'était "la capacité À faire qqch" et une autre fois on m'avait dit que c'était "la capacité DE faire qqch". Pourriez-vous me dire si les deux prépositions sont acceptables ?

Voici un exemple en français pour le contexte:

"Les résultats de mon évaluation de langue seconde témoignent de ma capacité à (ou de) travailler de façon efficace dans les deux langues officielles de notre pays. "

(Voici ma phrase en anglais: The results of my second language assessment demonstrate my ability to work effectively in both of our country's official languages.)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Tulenikha

Salut, 

En effet, capacité peut s'utiliser avec les deux prépositions, suivant le contexte.

Par exemple, "capacité à faire des sauts" ou "capacité d'améliorer".

Dans le contexte précité, la façon juste sera de dire "capacité à travailller". Mais la phrase sonne pas juste en français. Proposition d'amélioration : 

Mes résultats d’évaluation de maîtrise de la deuxième langue démontrent une parfaite aisance à travailler dans les deux langues officielles de notre pays.


----------



## GerardM

Hi francais_espanol,

I agree with Tulenikha.

However...

2 additional points (to confuse people) -
- among the possibilities, there are many "capacité à faire..." and I would say that it doesn't sound correct to my ear to say "capacité de faire..."
- a complete expression is "_la capacité de quelqu'un à porter quelque chose_"
It's definitely incorrect to say "_capacité à quelqu'un..."_ so that the preposition "de" being taken, we'll say "_à porter..._" without any choice.
It's a bit like "_to provide_"...
You can say "the hotel provides a meeting place" but "the hotel provides the group *with* a meeting place", right?


----------



## quinoa

Always keep in mind the little nuance between "à" and "de". The former aims at the future, the latter looks back to the past, or has its roots in the "before".
"Capacité à" implies a plan to what is going to happen.
"Capacité de" implies something that has been proved to be valid, true at this moment. And you can, of course, from this stand, foretells the future...!!
That's why both are closely linked.


----------



## WordRef1

Il me paraît que c'est le même comme en anglais si à = to & de = of.
the capacity, the intelligence, the desire + to do something - or - of something (or someone)
I have the desire to walk along the beach.
I have the desire of a child.


----------



## quinoa

Yes, with a little difference, in French after "à" and "de", you will have a noun or an infinitive (as a verb) when in English after to, you will use a nouon or a verbal base, and after of, a noun or a verb with ING.


----------



## cloudrookie

Hi everyone,

I'm struggling with the difference of application between saying "la capacité *à*... [+inf]" and "la capacité *de*... [+inf]"

Both sound right to me; WR entry simply says "*à*", my Collins-Robert dictionary even says "*à*", but even then in some of its entries it contradicts this (e.g. "the ability to analyse" --> "la capacité *d*'analyser"). I'm aware that "capacité" takes *de* before a noun, but it seems it can sometimes do the same before a verb.

I'm totally at a loss. Does it depend on context, on whether the verb starts with a vowel, or what? Please help!

----------

Incidentally I'm asking this as a general question, but I may as well post the phrase I'm stuck on as well. I wish to express "_the ability to sing_" and "_the ability to speak_" (in a neurological context). Which preposition do I use?


----------



## jetset

I would say :
_Sa capacité d'analyse (de/d' + noun)_
_Sa capacité à analyser (à + inifinitive verb)_


----------



## Maître Capello

The preposition _de_ followed by an infinitive is also correct: _la capacité *de/à* chanter/parler…_

Anyway, in a medical context, I'd rather say _faculté de_ or possibly _aptitude à_:

_la faculté *de* chanter/parler_
_son aptitude *à* chanter/parler_


----------



## jscottseptembre

Salut

Je ne suis pas sûr de quelle proposition à employer après "ta capacité", "à" ou bien "de" ?

Il y a une phrase particulière en question:

"_je suis sûr de ta capacité *à/de* devenir mon parfait enem_i"

Ma langue maternelle n'est pas le français, mais "_ta capacité à devenir_" me paraît mieux 

qu'en dîtes-vous ?


----------



## janpol

Je dirais "à" aussi.


----------



## spanish12

Bonjour! 

I have to write a composition about university nowadays and I have a problem with […] this item:

"Il est également important la capacité *à* être assertif. […]"

1) _Capacité *à* etre assertif_ or _Capacité *d*'etre assertif_? 
[…]

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Both à and de are acceptable. Nevertheless, before a noun, we use de and before an infinitive we use de or à.

So, both La capacité à être assertif and La capacité d'être assertif est importante are OK.


----------



## tgarvey

Et incapacité (à/de)?


----------



## Bezoard

Comme pour "capacité ", ça peut dépendre du contexte. Merci de le donner.


----------

